# Bedtimes



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Obi lurches from one drama to the next... Well, a tad exaggerated... but after runnybumgate has finally settled, we need to sort out bedtimes.

Obi settled into his bedtime crate routine very well as a tiny boy and does still go in at night time with no problem. The issue is that he wakes at 6 O'clock and howls until someone goes to him. Once he is with his people, he sleeps till the rest of the family surface. 
We have tried the following to no avail:
Ignoring him...
Cover cadge.
Put cage in darker quieter part of the house. 
Ignoring him in this part of the house.
Leave cadge door open so he can sleep where he likes. He just scratches at the door I have closed as I have left the room.

We would like to be able to get him a nice snugly bed to sleep in and do away with the cadge. The only time he is locked in it is at bedtime. He has the run of the downstairs when I am out these days... Can just about be trusted. We kinda hope he will be happier in a bed and not feel the need to wake us up so early. We have also considered him sleeping in Child's room, the OH won't have him in our room at night, but we then worry if Obi relies on sleeping in Child's bed, what will happen when Child is away? 

Any tips as to how we can sort our our nocturnal problems?

(Having chased squirrels in the garden for the last 15 mins he is now trying to chase a fly buzzing around inside... He looks so funny! How can I be grumpy with him for waking me so early this morning?)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I would try getting a comfy bed for him and ditching the cage now as that's what you want to do anyways.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Let him sleep with your child or persuade your OH to have him in with you. Everyone will just get a good nights sleep then. My OH was against it, he doesn't even notice that he has two dogs in our bedroom now! They never disturb us and we wake before them!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I get woken by a time check these days... its the OH's way of saying "Get up and shut the dog up!"


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Lindor said:


> I would try getting a comfy bed for him and ditching the cage now as that's what you want to do anyways.


 I agree - Maybe he's trying tell you to trust him away from the crate. 
Things got a lot easier for us when we ditched the crate.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well it's now SIDS 5th day with us and I've just ditched the cage he hates it and it's just a pain taking up room . Molly and Sid both have comfy beds which they both are sharing. 
If he is happier with a bed and not the crate just do it nothing to lose and maybe more to gain. 
Sid just howled in his! now he sleeps until I wake him and no more howling so that is a bonus .


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Goosey said:


> Well it's now SIDS 5th day with us and I've just ditched the cage he hates it and it's just a pain taking up room . Molly and Sid both have comfy beds which they both are sharing.
> If he is happier with a bed and not the crate just do it nothing to lose and maybe more to gain.
> Sid just howled in his! now he sleeps until I wake him and no more howling so that is a bonus .


Exactly what we found - some pooches are just not for crating. We put it down to the Popster's 'punch the world on the nose' attitude to life. With hindsight I think that's a poo trait not just Poppy's.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

To be fair, Obi is good with his crate when he goes in it at approx 12. The issues appear to be when the sun comes up and he feels he should be with his people!

Anyway, bed shopping this weekend!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice snugly be bought... Cadge will come down tomorrow...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

A right of passage for Obi! Poppy is still in a plastic bed but I'm tempted to try a squidgy one again (tried it at 12 months and the bed got de stuffed )


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha! This is his third bed... The other two got systematically shredded!

So far so good... A bit of a moan when I shut the door but soon went quiet. Slept till 7:45 this morning! I will have to start setting the alarm again!

Now to stop his desire to leg it whilst off lead! Twice today...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"Leg it" whilst off leash means...? run away?


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha... Yes, run as fast as you can with no intention of being caught! Must be a Blighty phrase!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As in "run for the hills" or as in "ha ha you can't catch me?"


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Today, we have had both versions! 

Infact, Obi has been rather naughty today... Once back from walkies very pleased with himself for his escapes, he decided to jump on the dining table and put muddy paw prints on Daddies clean shirts waiting to be ironed...  Then for tonight's walkies, he tried to steal another doggies ball... This time, he was told off by the owner of the ball.. I didn't know his tail could go so far under his bum!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope you mean the dog told him off and not the owner.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Humspoff said:


> Today, we have had both versions!
> 
> Infact, Obi has been rather naughty today... Once back from walkies very pleased with himself for his escapes, he decided to jump on the dining table and put muddy paw prints on Daddies clean shirts waiting to be ironed...  Then for tonight's walkies, he tried to steal another doggies ball... This time, he was told off by the owner of the ball.. I didn't know his tail could go so far under his bum!


Your life with Obi certainly is upside down. This post made me laugh. You could get a long line for his walks that way he can still run around but only so far. Practice your recalls using a high reward treat. When he comes make a big fuss over him and give him the treat then let him run around again. When he starts coming reliably on the long line you could let it drop so he gets to run a little farther from you but as its will be dragging on the ground behind him if he decides not to come it will be easier to stop him as you only need to get close enough to step on the end.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A fabulous trainer once taught us a very easy way to ensure a dog will never ever do this. There is a window when they are very young where they learn to stay with and follow their pack. If you hide from them, once or twice, during this period just for long enough to scare them a little they will always keep an eye on you. It may sound mean but it saves a ton of stress and worry about off leash walking, running away and wandering away from home.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I hope you mean the dog told him off and not the owner.


Oh yes, the owner was a tad embarrassed... I just laughed!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Your life with Obi certainly is upside down. This post made me laugh. You could get a long line for his walks that way he can still run around but only so far. Practice your recalls using a high reward treat. When he comes make a big fuss over him and give him the treat then let him run around again. When he starts coming reliably on the long line you could let it drop so he gets to run a little farther from you but as its will be dragging on the ground behind him if he decides not to come it will be easier to stop him as you only need to get close enough to step on the end.


Sadly this was during long line training. He use to be so much worse. 

His initial "leg it" of the day was during the part where I just gave him a little leeway. He darted off left through the woods and I just couldn't get to his line quick enough... boy those dogs can run fast! Got a phone call from the nice lady who found him as I emerged from the other side of the woods! 

So, evening walkies was on the very long line. We had been playin fetchaball earlier but when he got tired I had put the ball away for a general stroll. One of us was still in the mood for fetchaball and he went to investigate at the full length of the long line.

Two steps forward and one back...:laugh:


----------

